# Bolt-ons For sale



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

HERES MY GHETTO ASS BOLT ONS


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 10 2011, 01:10 AM~20056294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look bad from far away.  You got four pans you wanna sell?


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

classic i got some 15x7 con black walls i just picked up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

14x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
56 Spoke Roaster Sporter's
Tripple Gold Nip, Hub, Spin



























13x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
80 Spoke Roadster Sporter's
All Chrome w All Acc's


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Mar 10 2011, 07:53 AM~20057493
> *14x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
> 56 Spoke Roaster Sporter's
> Tripple Gold Nip, Hub, Spin
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

N.O.S Still in the box 13" Std offset L.A wire wheels. I'LL TRADE FOR NICE 13" OR 14" REVERSED!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 10 2011, 10:00 AM~20057809
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :thumbsup:
> *


I can get a nice set of used Dayton's for the price he's trying to sell those.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 10 2011, 06:15 AM~20057208
> *classic i got some 15x7 con black walls i just picked up
> *


I need 5 clean 14x7's @ bolt on prices.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 10 2011, 11:44 AM~20058883
> *I need 5 clean 14x7's @ bolt on prices.
> *


me too


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 10 2011, 01:34 PM~20059210
> *me too
> *


all the ones I've priced are twice the price of new china's even after shipping


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I NEED 13-14" REVERSED FOR A ROLLER... CAPS AREN'T NEEDED.


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Need some 13 X 7 McLeans Chevy 5-lug 5 X 5 or 5 X 4 3/4. Hope someone has some for sale. Thanks


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 10 2011, 01:52 AM~20057072
> *Don't look bad from far away.   You got four pans you wanna sell?
> *


4 pans??? for what?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20067568
> *4 pans??? for what?
> *


THE PANS (WHEEL CAPS)............


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 11 2011, 10:30 AM~20067598
> *THE PANS (WHEEL CAPS)............
> *


 o ok.,. na i dont even got the wheel caps..


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 11 2011, 12:26 PM~20067568
> *4 pans??? for what?
> *


I got some 15x8 bolt on's that I want to sell but I don't have pans for them. I know I can sell them local if I had pans. I have one used Roadstar pan and spinner, I'm going to post up. Use to have all four but have downsized a few times and lost three.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 11 2011, 10:33 AM~20067623
> *I got some 15x8 bolt on's that I want to sell but I don't have pans for them. I know I can sell them local if I had pans. I have one used Roadstar pan and spinner, I'm going to post up. Use to have all four but have downsized a few times and lost three.
> *


o ok na i wish i had them tho... if i did have them id sell them to you.. but dam i know acouple fools up here they think those are the shits and worth hella money.. i know one guy who wanted to sell just the pans for 150 and another guy for 120. i was like you can suck some dicks at those prices :uh:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20067568
> *4 pans??? for what?
> *


Pinche vato ESTUPIDO......


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 11 2011, 10:36 AM~20067645
> *o ok na i wish i had them tho... if i did have them id sell them to you.. but dam i know acouple fools up here they think those are the shits and worth hella money.. i know one guy who wanted to sell just the pans for 150 and another guy for 120. i was like you can suck some dicks at those prices  :uh:
> *


I ran in to the same problem and was like funk dat. :angry:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 11 2011, 09:35 PM~20072006
> *Pinche vato ESTUPIDO......
> *


im not stupid wey i didnt get what he ment by pans.. these are my first set of bolt ons i usually ride knock offs :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 11 2011, 10:01 PM~20072194
> *I ran in to the same problem and was like funk dat.  :angry:
> *


i know they think its worth gold :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 69 Mob Livin (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone have two std and two deep dish chrome 14 x7 bolt ons?


----------



## Lowrider_Rob (Sep 9, 2011)

where can i find some of these 13x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
80 Spoke Roadster Sporter's
All Chrome w All Acc's??????





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 14x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
> 56 Spoke Roaster Sporter's
> Tripple Gold Nip, Hub, Spin
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogger (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm looking for a complete set of 15x7 all chrome 15 hole bolt ons.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I got a set of 13's 5 lug for gbodies and ??? two are 13x7s and two are 13x5.5's chrome and gold.. not show condition $150 plus shipping.. no tires, but does include the spinners...

i also have another set of 13x7s 4 lug chrome and gold..

and another set of 14x7s no caps all chrome fit gbody and ?????


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Frogger said:


> I'm looking for a complete set of 15x7 all chrome 15 hole bolt ons.


I have a few sets of 15x7 80 spoke standards 15 hole, new in the boxes $400 shipped to your door including caps and spinners. NO ONE makes bolt ons anymore so they are getting more and more everytime we order them. (402)-327-0302


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheres the 14 mcleans at?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

just got this last redone month,not for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/3137480279.html


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/3136235032.html


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

View attachment 514200

14x7 tru ray large hub 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 plus shipping accepting paypal.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 514200
> 
> 14x7 tru ray large hub 60 spoke triple chrome with mclean caps $1200 plus shipping accepting paypal.


Nice!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah they are and built by you know who


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

bolt on's bring back some memories


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

APACHERX3 said:


> Pinche vato ESTUPIDO......





HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 said:


> im not stupid wey i didnt get what he ment by pans.. these are my first set of bolt ons i usually ride knock offs :biggrin:


this is funny. ttt for cookie cutters! I'm lookin for pic of my first roms. 15x8 roadsters w/ smooth caps on low pro bfgoodrich blackwalls. gold centers. sold my first car wit em in the trunk. dumb move! :facepalm:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

anyone have a 56 roadster sporster with gold nipples? need one to complete a mint set


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

*I can build it*

If you need it and I don't have it I will build it:thumbsup:
Chuma


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

even for pedal cars?:biggrin:


wiresandtires said:


> If you need it and I don't have it I will build it:thumbsup:
> Chuma


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Robert =woody65= said:


> even for pedal cars?:biggrin:


Trucha homie chekale the baby ramfla






but i stay away from pedal cars
This was done by the homie Richy


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

cool bro,ill keep it in mind cause i was trying to get some weels for a pedal car and i search for some but w/o any luck so i went with the o.g. ones:thumbsup:thanks


wiresandtires said:


> Trucha homie chekale the baby ramfla
> View attachment 518138
> but i stay away from pedal cars
> This was done by the homie Richy


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

:yes:you got it. give me a call regarding those dz.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> cool bro,ill keep it in mind cause i was trying to get some weels for a pedal car and i search for some but w/o any luck so i went with the o.g. ones:thumbsup:thanks


PM Me Bro.I might be able to Help you out.


----------



## 63~4door (Jul 12, 2012)

I got these about a month ago...what's the best way to remove surface rust? I actually got 5 rims and tires


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

SO IM LOOKIN FOR SOME BOLT ON'S, 13'S.... NEAR SAN DIEG0


----------



## CADDYLUVA (Jun 22, 2012)

THOSE ONE THE 3RD PIC.... WHATS THE TICKET ON EM? 


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 14x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
> 56 Spoke Roaster Sporter's
> Tripple Gold Nip, Hub, Spin
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

63~4door said:


> I got these about a month ago...what's the best way to remove surface rust? I actually got 5 rims and tires











http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/
Works wonders


----------



## 63~4door (Jul 12, 2012)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/
> Works wonders


Thanks alot man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

I got these. 13X7 Luxors five lug pattern for chevy


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CADDYLUVA said:


> THOSE ONE THE 3RD PIC.... WHATS THE TICKET ON EM?


What bolt pattern do you need?
Lmk.. Pm me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Got both patterns for gbody 5x4.75 & Fwd Cadi 5x115


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

eight1eightstyle said:


> I got these. 13X7 Luxors five lug pattern for chevy
> View attachment 521695


How much? Interested....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

im cool with this ogs,thanks








Richiecool69elka said:


> PM Me Bro.I might be able to Help you out.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

$500 with tires $350 without


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

brn2ridelo said:


> http://www.detailsupplyoutlet.com/
> Works wonders


How well does that stuff work? I have some tru classics that needs some help.


----------



## Hoorider187 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking for sum 6 lug rims for my Nissan


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

looking for 5x5.5 pm me


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

JAMES843 said:


> looking for 5x5.5 pm me


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

i got 13" 4 bolts, 5 bolt 14" for gbodies, and i got a buddy with 13" 6 bolts... pm me for prices... cheap cheap cheap.....


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

60 spoke tru ray or tru ray replicas with mclean caps triple chrome 15 hole lug pattern pm me gor details5x4.5,5x4.75& 5x5 $1000 firm plus shipping having trouble posting pics SOLD!!!


----------



## sactowncholo (Feb 12, 2009)

I got 5 luxor ryms 14 inch ryms 2 slightly warped. 1 lip slightly bent on it. And 2 like new stil. Everyone is lookin for bolt ons Mc lean in los Angeles has them for about $620 a set of 4 $100 shipping for all four and $60 dollars of taxes ..About $780 out the door brand spankin new check out the website is (star wheel) out of Ontario ,Calif...


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Lookn for center caps with hex or octagon on da face for 13" Bolt ons lmk thanks


----------



## THE DON QUON (Jul 14, 2011)

Or mclean caps lmk


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> $500 with tires $350 without


WAT SIZE ARE THEY? 13 0R 14??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

theloyaltyones said:


> WAT SIZE ARE THEY? 13 0R 14??


Look like 14


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Look like 14


Thanks bro, 14s


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

FOR SALE BOTH ARE 5 LUG BOLT PATTERN... CHEVY...


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

I got a set of 56 spoke roadsters good daily drivers not curbed al chrome with caps and 3 prong spinners 3 has the black eagle chips ill take $ 200 + shipping


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

With or without. 
Not sure exactly wheel brand but they seem to be roadsters. 13x7 got caps and wrench. 
6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats the ticket with and without tires


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> With or without.
> Not sure exactly wheel brand but they seem to be roadsters. 13x7 got caps and wrench.
> 6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


how much for the tires


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

I have these Bolt-On Items... All Items are used..
Gold Luxor Spinners 165.00 (Complete Set)
Cruiser Wire Spinner 150.00 (complete Set)
Caps 100.00 (I Think They came off LA Wires... Complete Set)
Chrome Luxor Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)
Chrome Crown Spinner 75.00 (Only Have 2 pcs)


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

lonnie said:


> Whats the ticket with and without tires



$150. Just rims with hardware (cap & screw) plus all shipping cost... Pm me on tires 4 or all 6!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> $150. Just rims with hardware (cap & screw) plus all shipping cost... Pm me on tires 4 or all 6!


More pics of just the rims


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

lonnie said:


> I got a set of 56 spoke roadsters good daily drivers not curbed al chrome with caps and 3 prong spinners 3 has the black eagle chips ill take $ 200 + shipping


any pics and bolt pattern..


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> With or without.
> Not sure exactly wheel brand but they seem to be roadsters. 13x7 got caps and wrench.
> 6 TIRES... 155/80R13 REMINGTON BIG W/W


bolt pattern?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

eight1eightstyle said:


> bolt pattern?


Universal 5 fits chevy for sure!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Universal 5 fits chevy for sure!


5X5, 5X4.5, or 5X4.75??


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

*FOR SALE 13 INCH MCLEANS RIMS ONLY NO TIRES 5 LUG UNIVERSAL...$450 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY































*


----------



## 66model (Dec 28, 2012)

Still have the Remington ww tires??


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> $500 with tires $350 without


Still available?


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 14x7 Rev Large 15 Hole
> 56 Spoke Roaster Sporter's
> Tripple Gold Nip, Hub, Spin
> 
> ...




whats the price? located in fl


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Txlow86 (Oct 5, 2011)

Any bolt ons?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> Thanks bro, 14s


you have any 215/75/15 for sale i need stocks for my glasshouse


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tru spokes, Xlace Mcleans and straight Lace Mcleans all for Sale.


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

eight1eightstyle said:


> FOR SALE BOTH ARE 5 LUG BOLT PATTERN... CHEVY...
> View attachment 543537


Are these still available? How much shipped to Miami?


----------



## Deimos666 (Sep 27, 2015)

I wonder if anyone has hit the "decorative knock off" with a hammer, not realizing they were bolt ons.

I was tempted to buy a nice set of bolt ons a couple years back on CL for 100, but passed on them. They looked like Luxor or something with those wild shaped 3 bar caps, probably should have grabbed them.:dunno:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

back to the top!!! where are all our old school bolt on wires!!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I have 3 luxor 14x7 im looking for 2 more anybody willing to sell


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Is it worth getting McLeans rebuilt? The chrome is peeling off and there is some rust. I'm in Florida. *


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everybody I have a set 13x7 Luxor wire wheels 
4 lug universal I believe

They are in mint condition 9 out of 10 
no curb or dings 
Sitting on p155 80 r13 triumph tires with 90% tread 
Make a offer these are getting harder and harder to find 

I'm located in Seattle 

Sam 
425 770 0261 

No low ballers

Trade for 14x7 ko,s


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Mixteco said:


> *Is it worth getting McLeans rebuilt? The chrome is peeling off and there is some rust. I'm in Florida. *


The older ones yes.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

(not mine) 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/wto/5532629956.html


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/wto/5539922477.html


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

lil blaze said:


> Hey everybody I have a set 13x7 Luxor wire wheels
> 4 lug universal I believe
> 
> They are in mint condition 9 out of 10
> ...





http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/wto/5539922477.html


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

rollin on LA wheels with the original LA emblems


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 1865137
> View attachment 1865153
> rollin on LA wheels with the original LA emblems


Awe man,those were the days.I use to roll crowns on my 88 sentra,then got a set off roadsters..


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Awe man,those were the days.I use to roll crowns on my 88 sentra,then got a set off roadsters..


 My first set of wheels was 56 sporters I still have the money order for them
Back in 90s


----------



## lil blaze (Apr 30, 2012)

lil blaze said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/wto/5539922477.html



SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I got a club brother that's looking for this cap. Anyone want to part with one?


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> I got a club brother that's looking for this cap. Anyone want to part with one?


True Spoke repops those now.


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

Just dropped off a set of True Classics to get rebuilt at Zues. Spent nearly an hour at the shop checking things out at Choppin' ' it up with Pat. Good dude and very knowledgable. Homie is passionate about what he does.


----------



## TxSteve (May 10, 2016)

I'm looking for a spare 15x8 bolt on 5 lug Roadster with gold nipples


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

TxSteve said:


> I'm looking for a spare 15x8 bolt on 5 lug Roadster with gold nipples


I bought a set of caps from a guy that also had two 15×8 with gold nipples.ill look for the number and see if he still has them.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham (Aug 11, 2013)

these are the wheels..i bought the caps though.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1848817
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848833
> ...



Straight lace still available. Need to go


----------



## MJ DOOM (Apr 12, 2016)

Bump, what y'all got for sale?


----------

